# Igb



## Hannes63 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,wohne im Raum St.Ingbert,wo kann man sich mal treffen,zwecks gemeinsamer Touren?
Wer Interesse hat,kann sich gerne melden.Bin 46 Jahre alt,fahre erst seit Juni 08 MTB,also noch recht frisch im Geschäft.War heute auch wieder unterwegs.


Gruß Hannes


----------



## UrPils Frank (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Hannes,

Respekt !!!  bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen eine Tour zu fahren.
Wie lang sind denn so deine Touren? Bei etwas wärmeren Wetter kann
mann ja mal etwas in Angriff nehmen, bloß nicht zu schnell in die Pedale
treten. Ich muß erst wieder etwas in Form kommen.

Gruß Frank

PS: Komme aus Raum Blieskastel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes63 (11. Januar 2009)

UrPils Frank schrieb:


> Hallo Hannes,
> 
> Respekt !!!  bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen eine Tour zu fahren.
> Wie lang sind denn so deine Touren? Bei etwas wärmeren Wetter kann
> ...


 
Hallo,gestern 38km,Richtung Blieskastel,Webenheim,Bierbach und dann wieder zurück nach Oberwürzbach nur on the Road.Heute 30km gefahren.Niederwürzbach,um den Weiher,Richtung Rohrbach,Glashütterweiher,dann IGB,Richtung Heimat.-8 Grad, teilweise Strasse und durch den Wald,war aber ganz angenehm.fahre auch nicht zu flott,eher ruhig,wenns wärmer wird,hoffentlich bald,kann man sich gerne treffen,also so 1,5-2 Stunden bei den Temperaturen reicht mir dann aber auch.Man sieht sich..................

Gruß Hannes


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Hannes

Ich komme direkt ais IGB und war heute auch unterwegs. waren -7° aber gut eingepackt ging das schon. Waren heut "nur" 27km (hatte nämlcih noch ein Date und musste heim

Aber sonst fahre ich auch immer so zwischen 35 und 45 km Touren.

Willst du mal was abmachen zum treffen ? oder wie?

kannst mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben

VG
Marco


----------



## Hannes63 (16. Januar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo Hannes
> 
> Ich komme direkt ais IGB und war heute auch unterwegs. waren -7° aber gut eingepackt ging das schon. Waren heut "nur" 27km (hatte nämlcih noch ein Date und musste heim
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar ich melde mich,hab allerdings Schichtarbeit,im Moment gehts eh nur am WE.

Gruß Hannes.


----------



## Dr.Slown (19. Januar 2009)

hi,
auch ich wohne in der nähe, die "pur" direkt vor der tür.
winterwetter hält mich auch nicht davon ab ein wenig zu fahren.

kurzum ich wäre auch dabei.

danke und gruß
Doc


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (19. Januar 2009)

Na opti-mopti dann wären wir schon zu dritt 

war letzte woche zu ersten mal auf einem Teilabschnitt der PUR unterwegs und was ich da so unter die Räder bekommen habe war schon recht vernünftig.

Wenn swärmer wird können wir ja mal ein paar km abreißen.

@Dr.Slown: an welchem Teil dre PUR wohnst du denn ? ich hab die Strecke am Wombacher Weiher/Mühlwald vor der Tür

VG
Marco


----------



## Maui (19. Januar 2009)

männers was is los mit der cc fraktion. das bisschen schnee und kälte 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244029


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> männers was is los mit der cc fraktion. das bisschen schnee und kälte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Weicheier


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. Januar 2009)

Hey bueschi,
gehört zwar nicht in diesen thread aber wo brkomm ich denn American Classic LRS hier im Saarland und Umgebung her ?

Merci im vorraus


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2009)

Moin!
IN Lebach beim GS Velosport Sträßer er macht auch super Preise.
Kann dden auch nur weiterempfehlen. Meiner wiegt 1507 gr wurde 12000km gefahren und ist noch top  
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (1. Februar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Na opti-mopti dann wären wir schon zu dritt
> 
> war letzte woche zu ersten mal auf einem Teilabschnitt der PUR unterwegs und was ich da so unter die Räder bekommen habe war schon recht vernünftig.
> 
> ...



hi,
Schüren liegt in unmittelbarer nähe von mir.
war gestern auf ner kleinen runde bis igb(stiefel) und zurück...kalt wars!!
kann leider in naher zukunft nur samstag nachmittag ab ca.15.00uhr falls wir dann mal ein treffen planen.

gruß


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2009)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> hi,
> Schüren liegt in unmittelbarer nähe von mir.
> war gestern auf ner kleinen runde bis igb(stiefel) und zurück...kalt wars!!
> kann leider in naher zukunft nur samstag nachmittag ab ca.15.00uhr falls wir dann mal ein treffen planen.
> ...



Oh ja es war "arschkalt", wir waren auf der göttelborner halde da oben sind uns die Bikes um die Ohren geflogen


----------



## Hannes63 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,ich hoffe es gibt bald besseres Wetter,da kann man sich mal treffen.Da ich ab sofort so ziemlich jeden Freitag und jedes WE frei habe,hab ich auch Zeit zum fahren,entsprechende Witterung vorraus gesetzt.Wer Lust hat sich zu treffen,einfach melden.


Gruß Hannes.


----------



## k.wein (6. Februar 2009)

hallo,
ich habe auch fast jeden Freitag und jedes Wochenende Zeit. Vielleicht arbeiten wir im gleichen Laden 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## gemorje (7. Februar 2009)

Wäre ab übernächster Woche (ab 16.02.) auch am Start.
Bis dahin hab ich noch ein paar Klausuren vor mir.
Außerdem besteht mein Bike momentan noch aus Einzelteilen...

Komme aus Spiesen, also direkt um die Ecke

Also bis dann


----------



## Hannes63 (7. Februar 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe auch fast jeden Freitag und jedes Wochenende Zeit. Vielleicht arbeiten wir im gleichen Laden
> Gruß.
> Karsten


 
Gut möglich,bin der Firma mit den 5 blauen Buchstaben in Rohrbach.....................

Gruß Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (7. Februar 2009)

Dann doch nicht, meine ist in Saarbrücken, 2 weiße Buchstaben auf blauem Grund und in der Automobilbranche tätig.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. Februar 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Dann doch nicht, meine ist in Saarbrücken, 2 weiße Buchstaben auf blauem Grund und in der Automobilbranche tätig.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Egal wo, Hauptsache ist das man(n) Arbeiten darf.
Gruß
Doc


----------



## Hannes63 (8. Februar 2009)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> Egal wo, Hauptsache ist das man(n) Arbeiten darf.
> Gruß
> Doc


 
Da hast du wohl recht.Man sollte froh sein in der heutigen unsicheren Zeit einen Job zu haben.Leider ist es bei uns so,das befristete Arbeitsverträge auslaufen sollen.Für die Fehler anderer müssen die Arbeitnehmer wieder bluten.Ein Zustand der sich ja oft wiederholt hat.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute!
Ich lese immer mal wieder hier daß hier die leute die sich unterhalten über die Touren rund um IGb gar nicht sooo weit auseinanderwohnen. Ich meiner von IGb ist man schnell in Rohrbach und von Rohrbach schnell in Spiesen.
Wäre es nicht mal ne tolle Sache wenn man sagt man fährt dann und dann dort und dort hin wer will kann sich (Datum,Uhrzeit) dort und dort treffen dann gehts ab.
Der eine arbeitet Spätschicht der andere ist auf Montage der andere Frühschicht, ist immer schwierig alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Als Beispiel: Ich fahre Samstag die PUR wer will kommt um 1400 an den Wombacher Weiher ans Kneippbecken. Warte 10min.dann Abfahrt.
Wer da ist kommt mit wer nicht hat pech gehabt.

Wäre das ne Möglichkeit ??

Viele Grüße
marco


----------



## mih (9. Februar 2009)

Ich komme auch aus IGB-Mitte, bin 21 Jahre alt und habe die Pur direkt vor der Haustür - wohne oben am McDonalds. Die letzten Wochen konnte ich nicht so viel fahren, Klausuren sei Dank. Sonst bin ich meist auf Teilen der Pur unterwegs, so 20-30km. Das wird sich aber in nächster Zeit noch um einiges steigern lassen. Aber momentan mangelt es ein bisschen an Technik und Kondition, da ich noch nicht so lange fahre.



> Als Beispiel: Ich fahre Samstag die PUR wer will kommt um 1400 an den Wombacher Weiher ans Kneippbecken. Warte 10min.dann Abfahrt.
> Wer da ist kommt mit wer nicht hat pech gehabt.



Dafür gibt es im Forum wohl sogar eine spezielle Funktion. Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2009)

> Dafür gibt es im Forum wohl sogar eine spezielle Funktion. Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


Ich glaube nciht da dort besonder viele reinschauen! 
Und man liest eher mal im Forum rum!


----------



## Dr.Slown (10. Februar 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Ich lese immer mal wieder hier daß hier die leute die sich unterhalten über die Touren rund um IGb gar nicht sooo weit auseinanderwohnen. Ich meiner von IGb ist man schnell in Rohrbach und von Rohrbach schnell in Spiesen.
> Wäre es nicht mal ne tolle Sache wenn man sagt man fährt dann und dann dort und dort hin wer will kann sich (Datum,Uhrzeit) dort und dort treffen dann gehts ab.
> Der eine arbeitet Spätschicht der andere ist auf Montage der andere Frühschicht, ist immer schwierig alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
> ...



nábend,
das liest sich doch mal gut.
was sich vielleicht etwas schwierig erweist ist die tatsache, das wir bestimmt unterschiedlich in tempo, ausdauer,etc sind.
da müsste der ein oder andere halt abstriche machen.
wollte das nur erwähnen, da ich auch leider nicht die ausdauerkanone bin.
ansonsten gerne.

gruß
Doc


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2009)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> nábend,
> das liest sich doch mal gut.
> was sich vielleicht etwas schwierig erweist ist die tatsache, das wir bestimmt unterschiedlich in tempo, ausdauer,etc sind.
> da müsste der ein oder andere halt abstriche machen.
> ...




Ich glaube nciht das es ein Problem ist Rücksicht zu nehmen.
Man kann ja auch mal warten


----------



## gemorje (16. Februar 2009)

Okay Jungs, wie siehts aus?
Mein Bike ist seit gestern einsatzbereit und wartet nur darauf getreten zu werden.
War gestern und heut schon unterwegs, die Woche soll das noch mindestens 4 mal zusätzlich geschehen.

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
Bin aus Spiesen.
Angepeilte Tourlänge liegt irgendwo zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden.
Gruß Mathias


----------



## de_hippi (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin aus schiffweiler.
sind ja auch nur paar km.
gibt einfach bescheid, wann ihr fahrt, ich häng mich dann vermutlich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (17. Februar 2009)

Morgen geh ich wieder in den Wald.
Wer mitfahren will kann sich ja im Laufe des Tages noch hier melden.
Als Strecke angedacht sind Teile des IGB-Marathons bzw der PUR.
Tourlänge: 2-3 Std.

Das Wetter soll ab morgen ja wieder relativ gut werden.

Als Treffpunkt wäre mir alles im Umkreis Spiesen-Elversberg recht.
Sprich: Schüren, P&R in Elversberg, Parkplatz zw. Spiesen und IGB,...

Meldet euch einfach mal.

Guß Mathias


----------



## Dr.Slown (17. Februar 2009)

hi,
war heute nach der arbeit auch für 2h im wald unterwegs.(sorry ich habs erst danach gesehen)
aber 
a.)war es nass wie die seuche.
b.)musste ich feststellen das ich noch weniger kond.als angenommen habe.

wird zeit das die tage nochmals länger werden.

evtl am donnerstag wieder,wenn jemand zeit und lust hat.

mfg.
Doc


----------



## gemorje (17. Februar 2009)

Donnerstag bin ich auch am Start.
Wann passts dir eher? Vor- oder Nachmittags?

War eben auch für ne Stunde locker rollen...je nach Bodenart wars echt eklig...


----------



## Dr.Slown (17. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Donnerstag bin ich auch am Start.
> Wann passts dir eher? Vor- oder Nachmittags?
> 
> War eben auch für ne Stunde locker rollen...je nach Bodenart wars echt eklig...


stimmt!!
hmm, wollte etwas länger pennen, dann in den wald.
dachte so an 10.00-11.00.
allerdings nur bei trockenen bedingungen.
können ja vorher nochmals kontakt aufnehmen.

gruß
Doc


----------



## gemorje (17. Februar 2009)

10 Uhr würde mir gut passen.
können ja morgen Abend den Termin/Treffpunkt ausmachen


----------



## Dr.Slown (17. Februar 2009)

k,
melde mich sobald ich daheim bin.

Gruß


----------



## Hannes63 (17. Februar 2009)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> k,
> melde mich sobald ich daheim bin.
> 
> Gruß


 
Also ich war heute auch im Wald,aber zu Fuß.Mit dem MTB isses mir einfach zu dreckig.On the Road war ich am Sonntag,fahre wohl eher wenns Wetter wirklich wieder besser wird.

Gruß (Weichei) Hannes


----------



## gemorje (17. Februar 2009)

Bei Lust und Laune kannste morgen Vormittag mitfahren.
Nehme an, dass der Boden dann gefroren ist, somit wird dein Rad nicht dreckig 
Angedacht war ne Runde Richtung Kirkel (Wildschwein-/Schmetterlings-/Felsenpfad)
Gruß Mathias


----------



## Hannes63 (17. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Bei Lust und Laune kannste morgen Vormittag mitfahren.
> Nehme an, dass der Boden dann gefroren ist, somit wird dein Rad nicht dreckig
> Angedacht war ne Runde Richtung Kirkel (Wildschwein-/Schmetterlings-/Felsenpfad)
> Gruß Mathias


 
Ich habe morgen leider Frühschicht.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes63 (17. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Bei Lust und Laune kannste morgen Vormittag mitfahren.
> Nehme an, dass der Boden dann gefroren ist, somit wird dein Rad nicht dreckig
> Angedacht war ne Runde Richtung Kirkel (Wildschwein-/Schmetterlings-/Felsenpfad)
> Gruß Mathias


 
Ich habe leider Frühschicht.


----------



## derfreaker (17. Februar 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Bei Lust und Laune kannste morgen Vormittag mitfahren.
> Nehme an, dass der Boden dann gefroren ist, somit wird dein Rad nicht dreckig
> Angedacht war ne Runde Richtung Kirkel (Wildschwein-/Schmetterlings-/Felsenpfad)
> Gruß Mathias


felse geht jo, awwa bei dem wetter grabt ihr nur den sch.-pfad um, grad an denne briggelscha uns so...! gruss vom pädchesflicker...


----------



## mih (17. Februar 2009)

Ich muss leider auch arbeiten..


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wohl eher am Wochenende wieder biken können.
Ich hab Montag und gestern flach gelegen (Magen-Darm-Sch***erei)
will mich die Woche noch etwas schonen aber am WE wieder mal ne gemütliche Tour fahren.
Weiß schon jemand ob er FR,SA od.SO Radeln geht???
Könnte mich am Wombacher Weiher,Rohrbacher Weiher,P&R zw.Spiesen u.IGB treffen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## gemorje (18. Februar 2009)

Bin grad zurückgekommen.
Alle Pfade rund um die Kirkeler Burg waren tip top zu befahren, da gefroren 
Schade, dass niemand mitfahren konnte.

Wenn jemand morgen Lust/Laune hat kann er sich gerne anschließen

Am Wochenende genauso.
Sag einfach Bescheid, wann du fahren willst, Marco.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2009)

Am Samstag in Rigelsberg?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (18. Februar 2009)

Hatte ich mal vor, ja
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass mir meine Freundin am Jubiläum Freigang gewährt...wenn nicht, dann wirds keins


----------



## Dr.Slown (18. Februar 2009)

hi,
morgen(19.02) 11.00 unterhalb der aral auf dem p+r in elversberg.
dann ne gemütliche runde in der kälte.
gruß
Doc


----------



## Dr.Slown (19. Februar 2009)

hi,
war ja klar, jetzt scheint die sonne.
trotzallem war´s nett heute morgen, wenn auch etwas frisch.
sind einige für mich neue teile gefahren, sollten wir alsbald wiederholen.

gruß
Doc


----------

